# Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the Famous 70th Anniversary Padron Natural and the Rocky Patel The Edge Lite Toro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the Famous 70th Anniversary Padron Natural and the Rocky Patel The Edge Lite Toro*

Yes, it is review time yet again. What is on tap for today? It's the Famous 70th Anniversary Padron Natural and the Rocky Patel The Edge Lite To...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the Famous 70th Anniversary Padron Natural and the Rocky Patel The Edge Lite Toro


----------

